# Acana Grasslands...finally something he is doing well with



## shadowdsouza (Feb 7, 2012)

After a long time and many different foods finally our Zeus is doing well on Acana Grasslands. Other foods gave him visible allergies and his poops were puddings. He is now 5.5 months old.

I am so happy for him and 'me' ofcourse. Great poops, no allergies and great coat. Nothing to complain about. 

I am sharing his picture with the new bag I just picked up today.

He also loves bananas


----------

